# Ceiling tile rock ledges



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Great idea. I think len said he was going for this look on his S layout.

"Rock ledges can be made by gluing and stacking broken ceiling tiles. The pic shows my attempt. If I do it again, I believe I will want to do a hard-shell form first, then cover it with broken ceiling tiles, rather than just stacking them up. This pic is a small part of the cliff. The whole thing was a bit tedious to make the way I did it, and heavy when completed. I think a hard-shell form underneath would give more flexibility in stacking them with different orientations, rather than just flat; one upon the other. Viable technique though if done correctly."

View attachment 2609


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... looks great ... I think I want to go chipping away at it, looking for some fossils!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have to agree on that one! The coloring is just right too!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw that one this morning! I'm not sure what Timboy meant by the hard-shell form, unless he meant stacking them on a slant like in some of the PA rock formations. Nice job, though!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*"Timboy!"*

I read all of his stuff this morning. Omigod, I almost busted a gut:laugh::laugh:

Lots of info. I do think that he meant that instead of just stacking, he should have constructed an angled base that he could attach to. Probably be easier planning his cuts and maximizing the use of the panels. 

You could build a nice tunnel with the panels stepped to a frame as the basis.


----------

